# FREE! Historical Fiction at its most raw & dark: Gastien: The Cost of the Dream



## Caddy (Sep 13, 2011)

(Updated 8/27/2012)Hello Everyone! Meet Gastien Beauchamp:



The Gastien Series is a dramatic, historical family saga meant for adults. It is dark, gritty, emotional and enjoyable for both men and women. It's start takes place during some of the most decadent times in history: The bohemain art era in nineteenth century Paris. Come spend some time with Gastien as he struggles to become a great artist and lover. There are 5 books in the series. *This series contains graphic sex*

BOOK ONE:

*Gastien: The Cost of the Dream*

Gastien has dreams far bigger than a mere peasant has a right to. When young Gastien Beauchamp flees the farm for Paris, the late nineteenth century bohemian era is in full swing. Color has always called to him, beseeching him to capture it on canvas and show people a new way of seeing things. His father belittled his dream of being an artist and tried to beat him into giving it up. The dream wouldn't die, but Gastien would have had he not left.

He also yearns to become a great lover. After the years of anguish he has endured at the hand of his father, it would be heaven to feel pleasure instead of pain.

However, the city of Paris has a ruthless agenda. Unless a man has money and connections, Paris unfeelingly crushes dreams and destroys souls. With neither of the required assets, Gastien faces living in alleys, digging in trash bins for food, and sleeping where a man is often killed for his threadbare blanket.

Left with only his dreams, Gastien stubbornly pushes on. He vows that absolutely nothing will stop him, not yet realizing what keeping that vow might mean. Sometimes the "impossible" is possible -- but the cost can be extremely high.

This historical fiction novel is book 1 of a 5 book drama/family saga for adults (The Gastien Series). As such, it contains *adult themes* and *graphic scenes*. Each book can stand on its own, but is most compelling read in order.

Please check it out on Amazon, where you will find a sample to read. Gastien Part 1: The Cost of the Dream (The Gastien Series)

I also invite you to my fanpage,http://www.facebook.com/authorcaddyrowland where you can become a fan by liking the page.

I would love to hear from you regarding how you like the story. To join my New Release email notification, please sign up here: http://eepurl.com/rfjaX

Thank you for your time.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Welcome to KindleBoards, Caddy, and congratulations on your book! 

Please note that KindleBoards is a Readers and Kindle Fan forum. Authors are always welcome to post anywhere but, as you browse the 'boards, please keep in mind that self-promotion, of any sort, is ONLY allowed here in the Book Bazaar.

A brief recap of our rules follows: (Note that this doesn't mean you've done anything wrong; we just want you to have a ready reference, so post this note in every thread.  )

--*Please bookmark this thread (using your browser's bookmark/favorite function) so you can update it and add to it when there is more information, as we ask that authors have only one thread per book.* You may start a separate thread for each book (or you may have one thread per series of books, or one thread for all of your books, it's your choice).

--We invite you to use your book cover as your avatar and have links to your book and website in your signature. Instructions are posted here

--While you may respond to member posts to your thread at any time, you may only bump your thread (back-to-back posts by you) once every seven days. Once you've responded to a member, that resets the clock to zero and you must wait seven days to post, unless another member posts before then.

--We ask that Amazon reviews not be repeated here as they are easy to find at your book link. Also, full reviews from other sites should not be posted here, but you may post a short blurb and a link to the full review instead.

--Although self-promotion is limited to the Book Bazaar, our most successful authors have found the best way to promote their books is to be as active throughout KindleBoards as time allows. This is your target audience--book lovers with Kindles! Please note that putting link information in the body of your posts constitutes self promotion; please leave your links for your profile signature that will automatically appear on each post. For information on more ways to promote here on KindleBoards, be sure to check out this thread:
Authors: KindleBoards Tips & FAQ.

All this, and more, is included in our  Forum Decorum. Be sure to check it from time to time for the current guidelines and rules.

Thanks for being part of KindleBoards! Feel free to send us a PM if you have any questions.

Betsy & Ann
Book Bazaar Moderators


----------



## Caddy (Sep 13, 2011)

I am pleased and excited to announce that the paperback for Gastien Part 1: The Cost of the Dream is finally immediately available on www.createspace.com/3664944!  I am very right brained...all of this formatting was almost the death of my sanity.


----------



## Caddy (Sep 13, 2011)

Gastien Part 2: From Dream to Destiny came out in December 2011. 
It has a 5 star rating so far, with 6 reviews (3 from Book reviewer/bloggers)

"I am Gastien Beauchamp, artist and lover. Any Frenchman would tell you that a peasant could never own property in nineteenth century France. Yet here I am, in my very own studio. The personal cost was horrendous. I barely survived the choices I made, and my sanity was pushed to its limits.

Still, I finally now have security, peace, and freedom. For the rest of my life I can spend time "making love to the color", making love to beautiful women, and enjoying the wild nightlife of bohemian Montmartre. What more could a man need or want?

Then, one night, I see her. One look at Sophie, and my heart wants to betray me! I try to tell myself that I know better. Who needs love, anyway? I am already married-to my art!

No woman would ever understand and accept my lifestyle; nor am I about to give that lifestyle up. Not when I paid so dearly for it! Besides, I am too badly damaged to ever open up my heart...and if Sophie found out about my past she would not want to even know my name. I can't take that chance. I have had enough pain to last me a lifetime."

Buy links:

http://tinyurl.com/bv9zosn For Kindle 
http://tinyurl.com/cx87deq For NOOK
http://tinyurl.com/7hphckm For Paperback

Additionally, Gastien Part 1 is now in the Top 100 for Family Saga and Historical Fiction. Gastien Part 2 is in the Top 100 for Family Saga.
http://tinyurl.com/cx87deq Fro NOOK


----------



## Caddy (Sep 13, 2011)

Book 3 in The Gastien Series is coming out in May.  Be sure to be ready by reading Gastien Part 1: The Cost of the Dream and Gastien Part 2: From Dream to Destiny.  Here are quotes from book reviewers/bloggers for Part 1:

"Full of emotion...hard to put this book down."
-Crystal Trent Dotson of crystaltrentdotsonreviews.blogspot.com 

"Unbelievably amazing read! This book quite literally took me for a ride. A very impassioned ride on a rather large roller coaster of emotions...I have never felt so much emotion from reading one single book before." 
- Chrstina Irelan, Intoxicatedbybooks blog. 

" I was absorbed into this book from the very first chapter, loving and feeling along with the characters. It is a testament to the author that the storyline flows so well, with well placed and in depth sex scenes that are not for the faint hearted." 
-Jennie Bookaholics blog. 

"...a very dark and emotional masterpiece...many writers struggle with conveying emotional complexity, but Caddy Rowland draws you in with it...I laughed, I cried...you will not want to put this book down." 
-Misty Rayburn, The-Top-Shelf website 

"..had no idea it would be so emotionally profound. Caddy packs no punches for politcal correctness in this book...the question of what you would do to achieve your dreams. If you are a reader willing to push beyond your boundaries, I would strongly recommend getting this book."
-Beccie Weaver, Bookies facebook booklovers site. 

"...The pacing and structure are perfectly judged and help to develop Gastien's story. What really makes this a cut above many other historical dramas is the emotional complexity of Gastien, which creates a great deal of empathy. He feels - and this is quite rare in historical fiction - like a real person.
-Chris Algernon, IndieBookSpot 

And for Part 2:

"...the amazing story of Gastien...even more captivated by Gastien and all the other characters in this book than I was in the first...so engrossed in everything going on that I read the whole book in a day, laughing, crying and feeling compassion for all of the characters especially Gastien himself...experienced every emotion there was and I was emotionally drained by the end, but emotionally drained in a good way." Jenny, Bookaholics blog 

"Caddy Rowland has done such an amazing job with these two books I know that I will ALWAYS make it a point to read EVERYTHING that she writes. Caddy is master of the roller coaster of emotions. It will have you crying one minute and laughing out loud the next." Christina Irelan, Intoxicated By Books 

"Sophie and Gastien have entered the realm of epic romance couples. They prove that true love is unexpected, unconditional, passionate, and flawed." Beccie Weaver, Bookies Book Reviews 

"..be prepared for the parade of emotions you are going to feel with Gastien and his choices. There is definite happiness, a touch of romance, a splash and a rub of lust, and there is sorrow...a gritty and raw look at the life of a young man who has convictions and sticks to them no matter the cost." -Liz, Fictional Candy


----------



## Caddy (Sep 13, 2011)

This review actually made me cry when I read it to my husband. Please check out what this book reviewer had to say:



> 5.0 out of 5 stars You cannot have the fantasy of a dream, without the nightmares within., July 22, 2012
> By Moissanite Jewel (Texas, USA) - See all my reviewsThis review is from: Gastien Part 1: The Cost of the Dream (The Gastien Series) (Kindle Edition)
> What is Gastien? What is a family saga? I didn't know either of these things at first, but it sounded interesting. It was so much better than interesting though. This review will never come close enough to how this book made me felt, but I will try.
> 
> ...


----------



## Caddy (Sep 13, 2011)

http://notsoinnocent.net/2012/08/07/gastien-by-caddy-rowland/

What a great start to my morning!


----------



## Caddy (Sep 13, 2011)

"...a very dark and emotional masterpiece...many writers struggle with conveying emotional complexity, but Caddy Rowland draws you in with it...I laughed, I cried...you will not want to put this book down." 
-Misty Rayburn, The-Top-Shelf website


----------



## Caddy (Sep 13, 2011)

If you would like to join Gastien's fanpage, please do!

www.facebook.com/Gastien.Beauchamp


----------



## Caddy (Sep 13, 2011)

Latest review from David at Tweedle Dee and Tweedle Dave blog:


4.0 out of 5 stars Eventful and Emotional Journey, October 1, 2012
By 
D Brown "David M. Brown" (UK) - See all my reviews
(REAL NAME)  
This review is from: Gastien Part 1: The Cost of the Dream (The Gastien Series) (Kindle Edition)
I love the stories of artists that overcome extreme adversity and realise their dreams and bring countless masterpieces to the world. Caddy Rowland's Gastien tells one such story of an artist in nineteenth century France. This is the first in a series of books with two further parts available at the time of writing.

The novel tells the story of Gastien, who is raised on a farm by an abusive father and a loving mother. As the eldest child, Gastien is expected to take over the family business but he doesn't have the heart or desire for the work. Instead Gastien is a born artist and wants to go to Paris to be not just a successful artist but also a great lover to as many women as possible. Monogamy and long-term relationships are not on Gastien's agenda, it is all about art and sex but can he survive the gritty streets of Paris?

This is a long and eventful story written in a style that moves the story along at a good pace. Gastien's background is not a pleasant one. As the eldest of many children, he is supposed to take the reins and run the farm after his father but Gastien wants only to paint. His father deems this transgression to be akin to homosexuality and Gastien takes his share of beatings before finally leaving home and seeking his fortune in Paris. There are contrasting fortunes for Gastien. He needs money for supplies, food and a home but the French capital is an unforgiving place for young artists. While many men Gastien's age are in education, Gastien is on the streets with only his wits and good looks to get him by. The longer he is on the streets, the less he can rely on his looks. Gastien sinks extremely low many times in the book and some of the things he has to go through are unpleasant to read.

Improving day by day with his art, Gastien is disciplined with the craft but he is also full of hormones and has little trouble finding his way into the beds of many grateful women. Though Gastien is undoubtedly a great lover, his attitude to women often makes him unappealing. Gastien is happy to satisfy women, something his contemporaries neglect to do, but once the sex is over Gastien can quickly discard women without a second thought. He does, however, form one meaningful relationship with a woman but this young artist is not an easy one for women to tame. As Gastien's fortunes improve he takes a position with a rich family, painting their portraits and having the mother and two daughters lusting after him in the process. This is in the latter stages of the book and Gastien's journey reaches one of its most brutal moments. The fact he continues to chase his dream is admirable but does he make it?

I enjoyed Gastien and fully intend to read the other parts in the series. Gastien is an unusual protagonist in that sometimes you will feel for him, other times you may frown upon his treatment of women. The sacrifices he makes for his art are admirable and there are moments when you will wonder how much more suffering he has to endure or whether he will fulfil that long-term goal of having his own studio. The later books promise even further insight in Gastien's story and I am looking forward to those.

Gastien is an emotional journey of a young man with a dream he is determined to achieve. Along the way, Gastien endures starvation, poverty and when things are going well he enjoys the many pleasures of the women in Paris. Not always a likable character, Gastien's story is still worth following.


----------



## Caddy (Sep 13, 2011)

Book 4 is now available for kindle! Giselle: Keeper of the Flame  [URL=http://tinyurl]http://tinyurl.com/aq6nnlx[/url]


----------



## Caddy (Sep 13, 2011)

Gastien talks about his fear shortly after arriving in Paris armed only with a dream: http://www.girl-who-reads.com/2012/11/friday-fun-with-caddy-rowland.html


----------



## Caddy (Sep 13, 2011)

Here is an excerpt from Gastien Part 1: The Cost of the Dream.  Gastien is almost 18 and finally stood up to his abusive father. His father has ordered him to leave the farm and never come back, promising he will kill him if he ever returns.

When he got to the room he shared with Paul, he grabbed a blanket from the bed, wrapped his few clothes in it, a comb, a straightedge, a bar of soap, and his extra pair of boots. He knew he needed to go get his art supplies from the attic and painting supplies from the woods. What would he put them in to keep them dry? Then he remembered the tarps his father had in the barn for protecting vegetables. He would take one of those and fold everything into it. The tarp was waterproof so the paper would stay dry, and he could use it as a covering if it rained. It would also make a place to lay his head if he got tired of walking during the night.

Gastien heard his mother on the stairs. Turning, he saw the raw fear and sadness in her eyes. “Don’t worry, Mother. I will make it. I swear that to you with everything that is in me. I will make it to Paris, and I will paint. Please, try not to worry.” He hoped he sounded a lot more confident than he felt. It was miles into Paris, and night was fast approaching. He knew it would be cold and damp. There would also be animals out. There might be little, if any, sleep for Gastien Beauchamp tonight.

His mother rushed to him. As she held him tightly, she wept. “I love you so much, Gastien. God forgive me, but you are my favorite. I don’t know how I will go on without you here! In my heart I knew this day was coming. Paint, son! That is who you are. Just paint! You will find a way. Stay open to possibility and humble yourself if you have to, for the chance to paint. Don’t be a prideful ass like your father! Sometimes the biggest risks have to be taken for the greatest satisfactions.” 

She kissed him then and he kissed her back. “Go get your things in the attic,” she said softly. Gastien looked startled. “Oui, I knew about you drawing in the attic.” She smoothed his hair, touching his face one more time. “Don’t look so surprised,” she murmured.  “Mothers always know what their children are up to.  Meet me in the pantry after you get done in the attic.”  Marguerite kissed him again. Then, she wiped her eyes and went downstairs.

Gastien was crying, but quickly brushed away his tears. Now was not the time to get soft and sentimental. He needed to think clearly. His life depended on it. What would he need to survive? First, he went up to the attic, getting his charcoal and paper. I need a weapon. It will need to protect me from both animals and humans. Gastien decided to take one of his father’s hunting knives. He went into the room where his father kept his guns and knives, selecting a long, lethal looking knife that had a solid sheath. He put it in his boot, but it was uncomfortable. He got some rope and hooked the knife through the rope, tying it around his waist. 

He remembered the photograph of his mother that someone had taken when they were in the city once. His father would not have paid for one, but this person insisted she just take it. Gastien took that, too. It was from several years ago, and she was actually smiling a bit. His father had seen to it that she lost that smile, so he did not feel a bit bad taking it. The knife, either. Jean Beauchamp was always hounding him about why he did not enjoy hunting, trying several times to give him knives and guns. He was simply taking his choice now.

He made his way down to the pantry, stopping to get his coat, warm gloves, and a beret. His father had gone into the bedroom, and the door was firmly shut. The siblings were nowhere to be seen. Jean had ordered them out of Gastien’s sight. His mother was waiting for him with a basket packed full of the evenings chicken, vegetables, fruit and a loaf of bread. 

“Eat the chicken tonight, Gastien, it won’t keep,” she warned. “Then, make the other things last. You may need it over the next several days.” She started crying again. “Here,” she whispered, placing a small sum of money in his hand. “Take this and put it in the pocket inside your pants. Be very careful with it. You can get a poor, cheap room…or you can get several meals of bread, a little cheese and water if you choose that instead. Try to stay as safe as possible. Ask around the restaurants for a job. Maybe someone will take pity and help you.”

“I don’t want to work at a restaurant, Mother. I want to paint!” Gastien replied.

“Son, I know that. That is your youth and your anger talking. You can’t just start painting and make a living. You don’t even know how to paint yet! You need to watch other painters and learn. I am so sorry you did not get to go to art school. I know that is what you wanted. Perhaps you will find a way to do that, or perhaps you are a natural and will pick up technique by watching. In the meantime, you will need a job so that you have a safe place to stay and to keep your supplies. Just remember my words. Before greatness there comes a very hard test.”

Gastien grabbed her and held her. “I love you, Mother! I wish I could say non to the money, but I’m not fool enough to think I don’t need it. What will Father do when he finds the money gone?”

“He will beat me, dear.” His mother looked at him soberly. “It will be the one beating that I will take proudly. You took many, too, and now I am doing something to try to make it right. It is not much, but it is all I can find. Your father will just have to figure out another way to pay bills next month.”

Gastien shook his head violently as he tried to hand the money back. “I can’t let you take a beating for me, Mother!”

Marguerite pressed his fingers around the money. “Oh, you can and you will! If you want to paint as badly as you say, you will allow many things to happen. Just don’t let go of the dream and don’t let go of your soul. For that is what will inspire you. Now go!” She kissed him again and turned away.

Gastien took a deep breath. It took all of his strength to leave her to his father. He walked out the door, forcing himself not to look back.  At the barn, he found the tarp. It would be nice to talk to Paul, wish him the best of luck with the farm, and tell him that he knew Paul would succeed. Paul loved farming. But he could not wait for Paul to return from getting the doctor. He also did not want to risk his father finding out Paul talked to him, because Paul would definitely get a beating for it. Damn! He should have written him a note! Deciding to use a piece of his precious drawing paper, he wrote a note in charcoal. 

“Paul,

I would have liked to have said goodbye and told you this face to face, but could not risk you taking on the rage of Father, had he found out you spoke to me. You have been my best friend. I know we are worlds apart in interests, but the connection is strong. You are a great farmer, because you love the land. I am glad you will run the farm. You deserve it more than I do. Let’s face it-a cow could farm better than I ever could! Good luck to you in life!

When you become “the boss” and no longer have to answer to Father, please look me up sometime. I will make my way to Paris, and probably find work there as I learn from other painters. I hope to eventually make my way to Montmartre. I have read that is the place that artists have been going to now for some time. It is getting to be quite the place, I guess! I don’t know how, but someday I will have a studio there. If a few years pass and you can’t find me in central Paris, I hope you look for me there. 
Well, now I have used a piece of drawing paper and most of a charcoal on you, little brother. I would only do that for someone I really care about. Work hard. Be happy! Please, don’t forget me. 

Gastien.”

He hid the note in Paul’s tack supplies. Paul was always asked to groom the horses, so he would find it there.

Gastien headed to the woods for his painting supplies. By the time he had everything packed and wrapped up another hour had passed. The load had been a bit heavier than expected so he had figured out a way to tie the tarp to his back, making it a lot easier to carry. The scars on his back from the beating when he was sixteen were proof that carrying this small load on his back was nothing compared to what his back endured previously. He walked out of the woods, went to the outhouse, and then headed down the road. 

At the last minute he remembered that he had not thought about water. Merde ! I better start thinking better than that or I won’t make it two days in Paris, he scolded himself. Back to the barn he went. After selecting the largest canteen, he went to the well and filled it. His father could consider that, the knife, the tarp, and the money payment for eighteen years of taking his shit.


----------



## Caddy (Sep 13, 2011)

Here is a guest post I did on someone's blog today that is absolutely the most fun I have ever had doing one.

Come along with me as I travel back to nineteenth century Paris and party at Au Lapin Agile!

http://cabingoddess.com/2013/01/green-fairies-gay-paris-some-fourth-wall-friday-fun-with-caddy-rowland/


----------



## Caddy (Sep 13, 2011)

Here is an interview I recently did where I talk about The Gastien Series and my writing, for those interested in learning more: http://peacefrompieces.blogspot.com/2013/01/obbigbang-orangeberry-big-bang-gastien.html?spref=fb


----------



## Caddy (Sep 13, 2011)

Review from a reader:

"Unfamiliar with this author and not ordinarily a reader of this genre when a friend of mine loaned me this book I admit I had fairly low expectations. So after half expecting to read a bit and then get bored, instead I found myself completely drawn in to the story. Set in 19th century France the story is of Gastien, the son of a fairly prosperous yet abusive father. Gastien dreams of a life where he can freely live the life of an artist but despite his raw talent the fates have not been kind, putting many obstacles in his path including poverty and lack of formal education among others. Gastien's stunning good looks get him noticed and open many doors, sometimes the wrong ones. Focusing on his art and with trust issues from his abusive past, his relationships are rarely deep, often superficial and sometimes dangerous. The book has a contemporary feel to it in the dialogue and sexuality, but there is enough of 19th century France in there to keep you grounded in place and time. The book has some fairly graphic intense moments but they contribute to the story rather than detract from it. I would recommend this book to anyone wanting to pick up a story to get lost in for a couple of days." W. Parker see review here: http://www.amazon.com/review/R1M04U98QNKC9T/ref=cm_cr_dp_title?ie=UTF8&ASIN=B005FI62BS&nodeID=133140011&store=digital-text


----------



## Caddy (Sep 13, 2011)

Here is a review that was put up on the Amazon UK website:

What were the main themes of the book? In a way, this book was about becoming an adult and the challenges faced by someone who perseveres to follow his dreams.

Describe 2 different settings or locations. One - Then he whispered, "Use the brush like you used your other tool last night. Master it. Make it speak for you, create for you." Throughout the book, the author's writes in a poetic / smooth manner.

Two - "His meal was eaten while he sat on the sand, watching darkness fall over the water." The setting is so peaceful and yet Gastien faces so much turmoil in his life, I really liked the contrast in this scene.

Were you able to connect with the main character and why? Definitely. Although it is in a different era and the relationships are also slightly different, Gastien's emotions are easy to relate to.

Which did you find more appealing, the introduction or the conclusion? Without a doubt, the conclusion. And now I can't wait to read the next part in the series.

Why would you recommend or not recommend this book? Yes, I would definitely recommend this book just for her writing style alone.

Link: http://www.amazon.co.uk/review/R2L7E3Z175129V/ref=cm_cr_dp_title?ie=UTF8&ASIN=B005FI62BS&channel=detail-glance&nodeID=341677031&store=digital-text


----------



## Caddy (Sep 13, 2011)

Here's a fun author interview I did at the beginning of the month:

http://thedanobrienproject.blogspot.com/2013/03/a-moment-with-caddy-rowland.html


----------



## Caddy (Sep 13, 2011)

"This book was mesmerizing! It is not for the faint of heart because of language and abuse. With that said, I truly have fallen in love with Gastein! ...I cannot get the characters out of my head and would stay up all night, literally, reading this book! Great read just does not say enough!"

Full review on Goodreads: 
http://www.goodreads.com/review/show/527138929


----------



## Caddy (Sep 13, 2011)

"Unfamiliar with this author and not ordinarily a reader of this genre when a friend of mine loaned me this book I admit I had fairly low expectations. So after half expecting to read a bit and then get bored, instead I found myself completely drawn in to the story. Set in 19th century France the story is of Gastien, the son of a fairly prosperous yet abusive father. Gastien dreams of a life where he can freely live the life of an artist but despite his raw talent the fates have not been kind, putting many obstacles in his path including poverty and lack of formal education among others. Gastien's stunning good looks get him noticed and open many doors, sometimes the wrong ones. Focusing on his art and with trust issues from his abusive past, his relationships are rarely deep, often superficial and sometimes dangerous. The book has a contemporary feel to it in the dialogue and sexuality, but there is enough of 19th century France in there to keep you grounded in place and time. The book has some fairly graphic intense moments but they contribute to the story rather than detract from it. I would recommend this book to anyone wanting to pick up a story to get lost in for a couple of days."

Amazon:
http://www.amazon.com/gp/cdp/member-reviews/A1J98I06BI5N3O/ref=cm_cr_pr_auth_rev?ie=UTF8&sort_by=MostRecentReview


----------



## Caddy (Sep 13, 2011)

I just want to let readers know that the final book in The Gastien Series will be released either Friday, April 12th or Saturday. If should be live by Monday on Amazon. The last book is titled Gastien: Circle of Destiny. Watch for a thread introducing you to the final book in this dramatic family saga for adults.


----------



## Caddy (Sep 13, 2011)

As I had hoped, the last book in "The Gastien Series" is now available for kindle, paperback, nook, and kobo. Here is the amazon link:  [URL=http://amzn]http://amzn.com/B00CCG9ETS[/url]


----------



## Caddy (Sep 13, 2011)

My guest blog "One Thing Leads to Another" is about breast cancer and also about writing a series: http://thecheapebook.com/live/one-thing-leads-to-another-guest-post-caddy-rowland/


----------



## Caddy (Sep 13, 2011)

Review: "Gastien, by Caddy Rowland, is an interesting story set in an era and a nation that I haven't read much about before. The writing style resembles that of F.Scott Fitzgerald, though it lacks his poetry and lyricism.

... fully developed, relateable characters involved in a tightly written, character driven plot. One grows to sympathize with, but not pity, Gastien even as you mentally plead with him to see the dangers he courts and walk away from them..." Full review: http://www.amazon.com/Gastien-Part-Dream-Series-ebook/product-reviews/B005FI62BS/ref=cm_cr_dp_synop?ie=UTF8&showViewpoints=0&sortBy=bySubmissionDateDescending#R30RJI81ERC3CA


----------



## Caddy (Sep 13, 2011)

"This book was mesmerizing! It is not for the faint of heart because of language and abuse. With that said, I truly have fallen in love with Gastein!"

Complete review: http://www.goodreads.com/review/show/527138929


----------



## Caddy (Sep 13, 2011)

"Dark & Desperate but Thrilling & Exciting" 4 stars

Full review on Amazon UK: [urlhttp://www.amazon.co.uk/review/RN5H16T0T1QF7/ref=cm_cr_dp_title?ie=UTF8&ASIN=B005FI62BS&channel=detail-glance&nodeID=341677031&store=digital-text][/url]


----------



## Caddy (Sep 13, 2011)

July 1st is the last day of the .99 sale on this $4.99 book. 492 pages. 1 of 5 books in a complete series. Dark and dramatic, this adult historical family saga is for ADULTS with graphic scenes and adult themes.


----------



## Caddy (Sep 13, 2011)

Review: "First let me say that the last few books that I have ordered have dissapointed me and I was really looking for a good book. I saw this one "The cost of the dream" - it is historical fiction which is my favorite type of book. The main character was a man - and an artist; which I don't know that much about the life of an artist; so thought I'd give it a try - I only ordered the first book; just in case I didn't like it. Well right from the ounset I could hardly put the book down and the further the story went the more engrossed I got in the story..."

Much more to this review on Amazon: http://www.amazon.com/gp/cdp/member-reviews/A35UTF9HZE62XO/ref=cm_pdp_rev_title_3?ie=UTF8&sort_by=MostRecentReview#RJ44RTV6HFYYO


----------



## Caddy (Sep 13, 2011)

Review on AMazon as below: http://www.amazon.com/gp/cdp/member-reviews/A28S2D6GWKD8TY/ref=cm_cr_pr_auth_rev?ie=UTF8&sort_by=MostRecentReview

"Very interesting insight into Paris, the artistic, societal and culinary life of the times but VERY explicit in its descriptions of sexual scenes, one in particular bordering on extreme violence. But I must say Gastien gave me the taste to follow his exploits into his future. Overall, I really enjoyed it except the explicit violence. The characters are well developed and I could picture them well. I would recommend this book."


----------



## Caddy (Sep 13, 2011)

bumping for new members


----------



## Caddy (Sep 13, 2011)

From Amazon review:

Would I recommend this read? Oh yes, definitely.

Overall assessment:
Content: 4/5
Editing: 4/5
Formatting: 4/5
Pacing: 4.5/5
Offensive content?: NC17 and above for theme and content.

For rest of review: http://www.amazon.com/gp/cdp/member-reviews/ANYN8KNP1UMJ7?ie=UTF8&display=public&page=3&sort_by=MostRecentReview Scroll down to the book.


----------



## Caddy (Sep 13, 2011)

4.0 out of 5 stars Personal Pick - Emotional & Good 27 Jan 2013
By Quality Reads UK Book Club
Format:Kindle Edition
Cover - Absolutely fits the story and the artistic feel one gets from Gastien is definitely carried on to the cover.

Formatting / Appearance - There were no issues at all.

Content - I really liked this story this young man who sets out to find more in life. He faces all kinds of challenges and the reader is left wondering if and when he will give up.

What I liked - This book was an emotional read because it didn't explore just one theme or romance. Readers were able to feel sad, challenged and loved just as the characters were. I'm looking forward to reading the other books in the series. The author's writing is smooth and has a poetic feel to it.

What I didn't like - Nothing comes to mind.

Rating - 4 / 5 stars.

This review: http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B005FI62BS


----------



## Caddy (Sep 13, 2011)

I have another post on the bohemian art era that Gastien lived during on my blog: www.caddyrowlandblog.blogspot.com


----------



## Caddy (Sep 13, 2011)

"This series is by far the best I have read.... From beginning to end it kept me reading on and then to the next book.. I have recommended it to 2 friends and they also loved these books.. and have read them all.. I recommend this series very highly, loved it !!! loved all the books !!! Hoping Ms Rowland comes out with another series or book soon, for sure will have to read it !!! "

Amazon review: http://www.amazon.com/Gastien-The-Cost-Dream-Series/product-reviews/1463789777/ref=cm_cr_dp_synop?ie=UTF8&showViewpoints=0&sortBy=bySubmissionDateDescending#R14GI9RZRLGA8O


----------



## Caddy (Sep 13, 2011)

This book is free today and tomorrow for Prime members on Amazon


----------



## Caddy (Sep 13, 2011)

From an Amazon review:


> Gastien and the other characters are well developed. I empathized with him, very much liked Father, Maurice, Dr. Morel, Emma and Mic, and despised the five despoilers. The wealthy family was well done; with them I went from irritation, to liking them, and then to distaste especially for Annah and Jean Luc -- in the end I liked the daughters!


----------



## Caddy (Sep 13, 2011)

This review was left on book 5 of the series, but pertains to all of it: One of the best book series I've ever read. I couldn't put them down or wait for the next boks in the series.

http://www.amazon.com/review/R1MH56UXGKFTMY/ref=cm_cr_dp_title?ie=UTF8&ASIN=B00CCG9ETS&nodeID=133140011&store=digital-text


----------



## Caddy (Sep 13, 2011)

... "Her descriptions of what it might have meant to be a poor artist in Paris in the late 19th century were gripping.

In her story, she shows her readers multiple aspects of life, love, art and sexuality. She hints that life is what you make of it and that we are all presented with choices everyday. The important thing may be that no matter how black and white we think the answers are, the choices are still ours to make and the decisions we make are still what steers the course of our lives. There are no black and white outcomes, only varying shades of grey. I enjoyed the highs and lows in Gastien's story tremendously...

If you enjoy historical fiction and family drama, or stories set in a Paris of the 1800's, I recommend this one. In my opinion it stands alone solidly, but creates a doorway into the rest of the Gastien series, as well."

Full review: http://www.amazon.com/Gastien-The-Cost-Dream-Series-ebook/product-reviews/B005FI62BS/ref=cm_cr_dp_synop?ie=UTF8&showViewpoints=0&sortBy=bySubmissionDateDescending#R2Z394UF0QVFU2


----------



## Caddy (Sep 13, 2011)

Review: "I read one review for this book that felt the last scene in the book was too graphic. It was graphic to be sure. However, for the time period in which it was written and to get across the trauma of the event it may have been necessary. It actually well done and not a book you will forget when you are done with it."

http://www.amazon.com/gp/cdp/member-reviews/AASBXWIU1N3O4?ie=UTF8&display=public&page=2&sort_by=MostRecentReview scroll down.


----------



## Caddy (Sep 13, 2011)

from an AMazon review:


> A lot happens in this novel. Whenever I thought nothing else could happen, the author surprised me. Gastien is an underdog and I love to cheer for the underdog. And I love historical fiction. There were many aspects that I enjoyed about this novel. At times the descriptions were lovely and I felt like I was immersed into Gastien's world.
> 
> For readers who love to get inside a character's mind, you may like this book. Rowland really explores all of Gastien's thoughts. For the most part it works.


http://www.amazon.com/Gastien-The-Cost-Dream-Series-ebook/product-reviews/B005FI62BS/ref=cm_cr_dp_synop?ie=UTF8&showViewpoints=0&sortBy=bySubmissionDateDescending#R18ESK377AG3S0


----------



## Caddy (Sep 13, 2011)

Review: "The character of Gastien felt so real, I hated to see the pain and suffering he endured. I hope he has an easier time if it in the next book- which I will start today!"

Review link to AMazon: http://www.amazon.com/gp/cdp/member-reviews/A18F3AFZR6OSEL/ref=cm_cr_pr_auth_rev?ie=UTF8&sort_by=MostRecentReview


----------



## Caddy (Sep 13, 2011)

Review on AMazon: "This was a very good read, couldn't wait to get started on book 2 of the series which was just as good, looking forward to no.3."


----------



## Caddy (Sep 13, 2011)

Review: http://themosthappyreader.blogspot.com/2014/03/review-gastien-cost-of-dream-by-caddy.html

Without a doubt Caddy Rowland has masterfully crafted a character driven novel. Gastien's life is plagued by brutality, even as a young boy, and few could help but admire his determination to see his dream of becoming an artist without admiration. It is a dream he never wavers from despite numerous seemingly insurmountable obstacles. Without a doubt Gastien is a survivor, but his strength and determination are not without cost to his soul.

I have to admit that at times I had to put the novel aside as it was just too brutal for me to continue. This is not in anyway a criticism of the novel, but rather it was so well written that any survivor of human depravity would understand at times it simply hit too close to home.

Truly the strength of the novel is the rich development of each and every character the reader encounters. It has been some time since I have read a novel that truly brings to life all the personas that inhabit its pages and for that alone Gastien: The Cost of the Dream is a must read.

Rowland just as masterfully describes the various settings with skillful detail and gives her reader a real sense of the existence of struggling artists, the confines of society and the various spheres of Paris that the characters inhabit. It is not a romantic or pretty portrayal, but a realistic one. Gastien: The Cost of the Dream is not a pretty story, but one that is very true to real life. His struggles, his compromises and his resilience are part of the human existence.

Gastien: The Cost of the Dream is the first installment in a series and I eagerly await Caddy Rowland's further exploration in the development of the character of Gastien as I look forward to what the future holds for this remarkable character. I recommend Gastien: The Cost of the Dream enthusiastically with the reminder that the novel contains graphic descriptions of physical violence, explicit sex and is for adult readers only.


----------



## Caddy (Sep 13, 2011)

Review: Without a doubt Caddy Rowland has masterfully crafted a character driven novel. Gastien's life is plagued by brutality, even as a young boy, and few could help but admire his determination to see his dream of becoming an artist without admiration. It is a dream he never wavers from despite numerous seemingly insurmountable obstacles. Without a doubt Gastien is a survivor, but his strength and determination are not without cost to his soul.

I have to admit that at times I had to put the novel aside as it was just too brutal for me to continue. This is not in anyway a criticism of the novel, but rather it was so well written that any survivor of human depravity would understand at times it simply hit too close to home.

Truly the strength of the novel is the rich development of each and every character the reader encounters. It has been some time since I have read a novel that truly brings to life all the personas that inhabit its pages and for that alone Gastien: The Cost of the Dream is a must read.

Rowland just as masterfully describes the various settings with skillful detail and gives her reader a real sense of the existence of struggling artists, the confines of society and the various spheres of Paris that the characters inhabit. It is not a romantic or pretty portrayal, but a realistic one. Gastien: The Cost of the Dream is not a pretty story, but one that is very true to real life. His struggles, his compromises and his resilience are part of the human existence.

Gastien: The Cost of the Dream is the first installment in a series and I eagerly await Caddy Rowland's further exploration in the development of the character of Gastien as I look forward to what the future holds for this remarkable character. I recommend Gastien: The Cost of the Dream enthusiastically with the reminder that the novel contains graphic descriptions of physical violence, explicit sex and is for adult readers only.

See this reveiw on Amazon: http://www.amazon.com/Gastien-The-Cost-Dream-Series-ebook/product-reviews/B005FI62BS/ref=cm_cr_dp_synop?ie=UTF8&showViewpoints=0&sortBy=bySubmissionDateDescending#R3K2JI3X7NYE2B


----------



## Caddy (Sep 13, 2011)

bumping

_reminder -- one word posts are generally not allowed and may be deleted at the moderators' discretion. Please see our Forum Decorum. Thanks -- Ann_


----------



## Caddy (Sep 13, 2011)

Review: This book is quick to read but very explicit in describing life in France in the 1880's. The author does well with conveying how a great artist must think to achieve his dreams.

http://www.amazon.com/gp/pdp/profile/A19W6NVW82R3GB/ref=cm_cr_pr_pdp


----------



## Caddy (Sep 13, 2011)

I am proud to announce that The Gastien Series has been nominated for Best Series eFestival of Words 2014. Exciting stuff. Finalists will be determined by July 1 and then readers can vote. Get the first book of the series FREE NOW!


----------



## Caddy (Sep 13, 2011)

bumping for holiday weekend reading


----------



## Caddy (Sep 13, 2011)

RUnning on Bookbub today. Grab your free copy on Amazon, kobo, B&N, I-tunes and ARe!


----------



## Caddy (Sep 13, 2011)

Review: "Way too much sex, and I am not a prude. I did not finish and then deleted the book."

That's the review. Here is the link: http://www.amazon.com/Gastien-The-Cost-Dream-Series-ebook/product-reviews/B005FI62BS/ref=cm_cr_dp_synop?ie=UTF8&showViewpoints=0&sortBy=bySubmissionDateDescending#RVYCQQDPDHHWN


----------



## Caddy (Sep 13, 2011)

Amazon review: a lot more sex than I want in a novel but other than that it could have been a good read

That's it, but here is the link for this review: http://www.amazon.com/Gastien-Rowland-Historical-Family-Series-ebook/product-reviews/B005FI62BS/ref=cm_cr_dp_synop?ie=UTF8&showViewpoints=0&sortBy=bySubmissionDateDescending#R2009QS2JX5NRO


----------



## Caddy (Sep 13, 2011)

Amazon review: "I really liked this book, which features the very troubled, abused life of a talented & driven artist. He manages to endure terrible abuses to fulfill his dream. Very sexy! If you don't like graphic sex descriptions, don't read it! I liked it so much, I went on to the follow up book immediately to find out what happens to him. He is a very complex, but sympathetic character."

Link: http://www.amazon.com/Gastien-Rowland-Historical-Family-Series-ebook/product-reviews/B005FI62BS/ref=cm_cr_dp_synop?ie=UTF8&showViewpoints=0&sortBy=bySubmissionDateDescending#R1RO5PYF81B0HG


----------



## Caddy (Sep 13, 2011)

Review on Amazon "Great story! I'm not sure why I chose to get this one, being that it is not like the other books I read. But when I came across it I just couldn't help myself. Something just told me "you gotta get this one!" And I am very glad I did!"

link: http://www.amazon.com/ss/customer-reviews/B005FI62BS/ref=cm_cr_dp_synop?_encoding=UTF8&ref_=cm_cr_dp_synop&showViewpoints=0&sortBy=bySubmissionDateDescending#R3J8SHTL1F60GU


----------



## Caddy (Sep 13, 2011)

Short and sweet review on the Zon: "This book is so good. I wouldn't change anything about it. I recommend it to anyone who likes to read."


----------



## Caddy (Sep 13, 2011)

Bumping. Now 158 reviews. You either love or hate Gastien.


----------



## Caddy (Sep 13, 2011)

Amazon Review: "It has a great story concept. I read the book with little sleep. Just can't put the book down. Love Gastien's character. Looking at the cover representation of Gastien, you get to visualize the author's description of Gastien; so as you read along, you have that image all throughout. The story line is intriguing, so much so that you want to find out what next to happen to Gastien. I love that there are ups and downs (no pun intended) in his life. And they are presented vividly. I can't wait to read the next Gastien book. Highly recommended. Kudos to Caddy Rowland."


----------



## Caddy (Sep 13, 2011)

5 star review on Amazon: 
It has a great story concept. I read the book with little sleep. Just can't put the book down. Love Gastien's character. Looking at the cover representation of Gastien, you get to visualize the author's description of Gastien; so as you read along, you have that image all throughout. The story line is intriguing, so much so that you want to find out what next to happen to Gastien. I love that there are ups and downs (no pun intended) in his life. And they are presented vividly. I can't wait to read the next Gastien book. Highly recommended. Kudos to Caddy Rowland.


----------

